# what laptop can i buy?



## lifer1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi all

I've used hp pavilion dv68833 for three years now, actually it's 4+ years old. Hard drive had developed bad sectors(a couple of months ago) and after re-installation it works though.  Battery i think needs to be replaced for the second time.  And the AC adapter too has some wiggly issues and works only in some positions.  I usually have to adjust the position to have it on AC power ----battery is poor even when it's fully charged, it can only give 40 minutes for document work and 20 minutes for multi media(video clips/movies etc) .  Not all of the quick launch buttons get powered these days.  I'd like to replace this with a new laptop in near future.

My requirements:

1)  Weight must be less than the one i'm having(the current one is around 6 pounds)

2)  Heat must be less or negligible without adding any cooler/doc etc.

3)  Battery should be more than or equal to 3 hours(even with resource intense work).

4) Budget could be under USD 800 or equivalent.  Would prefer something between 500 -700.

5)  Must be ergonomic about keyboard, trackpad design and be easy on fingers, eyes.

6)  Should be durable and not create issues for replacement of battery or ac adapter or something else on the device within first 3 years.

7)  It'd be used for web browsing, document work, video chatting, watching photos and if possible occasional creation, watching videos, movies and moderate gaming occasionally.

8)  The laptop could be superior to the one i'm already having regarding technology, processing and other resources but certainly not inferior to the current one.

Please let me know the recommendations.  Lay or expert opinion equally welcome.


----------



## lifer1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I just hope that i have not posted this on the wrong section.  Please folks, help me out on this.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## arick (Oct 15, 2012)

Answer the questions below first :-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html
Then only people can help u.


----------



## lifer1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks Arick for pointing to that resource.  Though i have given the requirements above, i would put them in the said format.

1) Budget is between 500 usd and 800 usd -----in INR this may fall between 26K and 44K.  (Budget around 35 k would be preferable)

2) I'm already having 15.4 inch screen, i'd prefer between 15 and 15.6 inch screen.  Current one's weight is 6.2 pounds or 2.75 kg, new one shall not weigh more.  Less  weight would be preferable.

3)  Don't think will get a mac as it's expensive and have restrictions.    Haven't heard much good about samsung, acer etc. No specific likes.  I have only experience with HP and DELL if there's something better than these two then it may be fine.

4) Primary tasks: Web browsing, document work, Moderate video chatting, watching photos and if possible occasional creation, watching videos, movies and moderately resource intense gaming occasionally.  May also use it to store documents, files, music, movies that i want to preserve and have it handy.

5)  Current display is 1280 x 800 resolution as this is WXGA High-Definition BrightView Widescreen.  I came onto this screen from 800*600(an old desktop) and initially felt difficulty adjusting. Any better resolution that's easy on eyes is ok.  I think the current one is glossy screen, and would prefer matte ahead of glossy if i could get it.  Atleast it'd help with less glare/reflection and may be easy on eyes.

6) Heat must be less or negligible without adding any cooler/doc etc----a related question ---does energy star certification imply less heat?.  

 Battery should be more than or equal to 3 hours(even with resource intense work).  

 Must be ergonomic about keyboard, trackpad(should be textured and easy on fingers) design and be easy on fingers, eyes.  Should be durable and not create issues for replacement of battery or ac adapter or something else on the device within first 3 years.  The laptop could be superior to the one i'm already having regarding technology, processing and other resources but certainly not inferior to the current one.  Purchase is likely to be done in U.S but can't rule out the purchase in india.  Please give best options.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 21, 2012)

You should also look out for the ones with international warranty.

Have a look at this> Vaio VPCSE25FX/B.

In $840, you get:

i5-2450M
1080p IPS display (though it will be great jump for you from WXGA, but worth it IMO)
6 GB RAM
6630M GPU (a mediocre one, but enough for you)
Backlit keyboard (beauty  )
Only 4.4lbs as per your requirement
BD ROM

I don't think you will get a better deal than this in this budget.


----------



## lifer1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Dashing sujay.  How cool does this  Vaio VPCSE25FX/B  run?  For me heat is a factor.  I'd prefer very less or negligible heat.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 22, 2012)

AFAIK this laptop doesn't have any problem regarding heating issues.


----------



## lifer1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Sujay

Is there another recommendation besides Vaio VPCSE25FX/B that could be purchased in India and satisfying other requirements?

Thanks.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 15, 2012)

Under same price, you can't get even close config in India.


----------



## lifer1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Sujoy  Thanks for answering promptly.

The sony vaio one might be a good one config. wise, but i think it's not available in india and even in U.S, the model is mostly out of stock.  And my hp hard drive after the first reset to factory settings a few months ago, has got into trouble again---the DLWD diagnostics and other hard drive tools fail with the read operation stopping with the sector 860415.  I was wondering if i could just replace the hard drive or get a new one in india.  I had already replaced the wiggling ac adapter as it died overnight demanding an immediate replacement as the data got stuck.

So i was looking at other possible models that might be available in india at this point, if i choose to make a purchase in a week or so.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 15, 2012)

You can change the HDD by yourself. A new one of 500GB may cost around ~5k or so.


----------



## lifer1 (Dec 16, 2012)

So Sujoy you don't think there are any good models that could be purchased in india even if they are not at par with sony vaio Vaio VPCSE25FX/B?

Yes replacing HDD is one idea that could also extend the life of the machine.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 16, 2012)

lifer1 said:


> So Sujoy you don't think there are any good models that could be purchased in india even if they are not at par with sony vaio Vaio VPCSE25FX/B?



I didn't said that. Have a look at *ProBook 4540s*.


----------



## lifer1 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Sujoy

Thanks for that recommendation.  The model looks good.  Is this graphic processor--- Intel HD Graphics 4000 good enough? 

And the model shows no OS except freeDOS.  

I tried to replace the hdd on the hp with the help of a technician.  But it refuses to load a new operating system from the boot CD(win7) irrespective of internal drive or another external drive.  It always returns a message, 'Operating system not found'.  Would you know what could be the reason?  and how to rectify it?

Thanks for the patience and the answers.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 21, 2012)

For casual tasks and mediocre (not high end games) gaming, HD4000 is good enough. Yeah the ProBook comes without OS.



> I tried to replace the hdd on the hp with the help of a technician. But it refuses to load a new operating system from the boot CD(win7) irrespective of internal drive or another external drive. It always returns a message, 'Operating system not found'. Would you know what could be the reason? and how to rectify it?



May be the OS media was corrupt. Have you tried USB ?


----------



## lifer1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Sujoy, The technician has used the same OS media to install successfully in other systems before and after trying on this HP system.  So there does not seem to be any problem with the media.  This HP though always had ignored bootable operating systems.  Earlier when it's new, it didn't let install XP, and then never let the live bootable cds of linux work but worked with different other media.  Even having BIOS boot priority to READ/WRITE drive never did the trick.  Don't know if it needs jail-breaking or something 

What do you think about upcoming hybrid models having a hinge to switch between tablet and laptop surface?

Is there a pro-book model with a better integrated GPU?  However i understand that this HD4000 is better than the current one x3100 media accelerator.  Does any pro-book model got BD rom?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 22, 2012)

hmm not allowing XP can be understood, but otherwise not.

Hybrid model is of personal taste, I can't comment on it.

Yes, but that was with 2nd gen CPUs, something like 75**, IIRC. No BD-ROM though.


----------



## lifer1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Sujoy

Was concerned if i get a machine without OS and again i get into trouble unable to install any OS?  Would these probooks be friendly to install a new OS?  Would these probooks have good video and audio quality than hp pavilion ones or atleast equal to them?    I just hope they are cool(without much heat) if i choose to get one.

Also what's the difference between 3rd gen. i3 and i5?  Which one is better?

In some places i ve heard that disabling SATA mode on BIOS will get work done.  But my BIOS is very simple with very limited options without much leverage.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes, you'll surely be able to install new OS'. Still I'll confirm it from one of my friend who bought a probook some months ago.

Regarding audio/video quality, yeah it is on par with pavilion series.

I guess you're referring to 2nd gen i5 ? i5 (regardless of gen)  is of course much better, but for you're use, 3rd gen i3 would do. 3rd gen brought 22nm fabrication based on Tri-gate transistors on the table. Most remarking improvement was iGPU, i.e. HD4000, which was as good as GT 525M. Performance wise, not much of difference.

Yeah, disabling SATA legacy mode is sometimes done when BIOS doesn't allows installing XP. Can't say about linux though, it should be swift (I assume).


----------



## lifer1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok Sujoy, please let me know about the OS after confirmation.

Actually i intended to ask about the 3rd gen i3 and 3rd gen. i5.  The doubt came after having a look at the following models:

HP 4440s ProBook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com

HP 4540s ProBook (3rd Gen Ci5/8GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 23, 2012)

lifer1 said:


> Ok Sujoy, please let me know about the OS after confirmation.
> 
> Actually i intended to ask about the 3rd gen i3 and 3rd gen. i5.  The doubt came after having a look at the following models:
> 
> ...



Confirmed, he installed Ubunutu without any issues.

I already said diff irrespective of gen.


----------



## lifer1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh Sujoy thanks.

 i think the first model you recommended has been permanently discontinued.  Bad luck it seems.

Are there other models worth looking into.


----------



## lifer1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Sujoy

Do you have any opinion on these models:  (based on my requirement)

HP 4445S ProBook (APU Dual Core / 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com

SVE15126CN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 26, 2012)

lifer1 said:


> Sujoy
> 
> Do you have any opinion on these models:  (based on my requirement)
> 
> ...



first - better get an i3.

second- too costly.


----------



## lifer1 (Dec 26, 2012)

HP Pavilion G6-2103TU Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB): Flipkart.com

Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324061) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com

Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324064) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com

Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324011) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1 GB Graph): Flipkart.com

Sujoy

Found a few models, one HP G6 and other three Lenova ones on flipkart.  Any time they can go out of stock or discontinued, so only i'm having a look at sony standard models.

Among all these would you know which one would run cool and have very less heat, sturdy build and user friendliness with respect to hardware and software and design?

Thank you once again for your support and patience.


----------



## Ravi. (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi I am thinking to buy Lenovo Z580 59-333647 but I am not sure how many usb 3.0 ports does it have? Can anyone tell me?

Regards


----------



## lifer1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ravi

From what i have read online, the model z580 has got one 3.0 usb port and two 2.0 usb ports.


----------



## Ravi. (Dec 27, 2012)

lifer1 said:


> Ravi
> 
> From what i have read online, the model z580 has got one 3.0 usb port and two 2.0 usb ports.



Just saw it in a lenovo showroom and it has two usb 3.0 ports


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 27, 2012)

lifer1 said:


> HP Pavilion G6-2103TU Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB): Flipkart.com
> 
> Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324061) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



Among these 3 G580 (i5 3rd gen) is one to be selected, if you're not sceptic about brands. I don't have hands on experience with lenovo's latest models, but users' feedback seems to be ok.


----------



## surinarayan (Jan 3, 2013)

Try Asus VivoBook,hope you will like it ,but i do no whether you are satisfied with the price 

Check link : Asus VivoBook


----------



## lifer1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ravi. said:


> Just saw it in a lenovo showroom and it has two usb 3.0 ports



Lucky you Ravi, but the online pages i read said differently.

suri thanks.  Your recommendation came in a tad bit late.    I made a purchase.

Sujoy

Thanks you for all your help and your patience.  I got the g580 lenova one.  I had a hard time installing OS on this laptop.  A tech. installed 32 bit, win 7 on this with the BIOS sata controller mode to compatibility mode rather than AHCI.  My main concern though is about the touchpad.  It's an ergonomic disaster.  Touchpad design is poor, too sensitive, works like crazy and the buttons below are painfully hard to press.  Not convinced if win 7 is any better than vista going by how fast the machine performs or the ivy processor is significantly better.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 8, 2013)

^Congrats . Seems like after much effort, you're not satisfied by your purchase.


----------



## lifer1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Sujay.  About the OS and the processor were my first impression based observations.  I'm sure processor will hold up when resource intense things are run.

I'm satisfied with the configuration, weight, less heat, keyboard, battery backup.

But i think the touchpad is poor.  It's difficult to handle.  Even before installation of O.S, it just worked crazy with installers(not that many, but just of win7-- may be win7 is a bit weak with touchpads).  I have tried a lot of tweaks with ELAN mouse properties.  Still it does not feel fully normal.  The technician's feedback was---everything is fine, except touchpad.

1) Is it normal for a laptop's touchpad buttons to be hard when new?

2) Is it normal for a multi gesture touchpad to be super sensitive?

It just selects things randomly, opens things randomly, moves things randomly-- like stuff when the arrow is moved.  It's not about sensitivity alone.  I had checked with the lowest possible sensitivity.  In that case it takes a lot of effort to even move the cursor but continues random operations.


----------



## lifer1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Dashing. Sujoy and all

I'm back with another request for laptop .  My current lenovo hard drive has developed bad sector and it also runs hot and it's also a little broken and puffed up at the right corner a little above where adapter goes in.  As long as it runs, i will keep it.  However i'm going to buy a new one soon.  

1) Budget is between 32000 and 40000 INR.

2) I'd prefer between 14.5  and 15.6 inch screen. Current laptop is lenovo g580 essentials, I want the new laptop's weight around the current one's weight or even a little less.  Being not bulky than this one is important for me.

3) I have only experience with HP and DELL and Lenovo if there's something better than these three then it may be fine otherwise i have no specific attachment to a brand, quality and sturdiness matters.

4) Primary tasks: Web browsing, document work and Excel sheets, video chatting, watching photos and if possible occasional creation, watching videos, movies, HD clips and moderate gaming and programming/testing. May also use it to store documents, files, music, movies that i want to preserve and have it handy.  Not hanging during multi-tasking or heavy processing is going on is important.

5) Current display is 1366 x 768 resolution.  Any better resolution that's great for movie watching(good quality sound would be a addon) and that's easy on eyes is ok. I would prefer matte display and or preferably have anti glare display screen that is easy on eyes for long hours.

6) Heat must be less or negligible without adding any cooler/doc etc  If Hard drive develops bad sectors, even the prior-to cool running laptops become hot, isn't there a laptop that runs cools even when HD is not in a perfect healthy state?

7) Battery should be more than or equal to 3 hours(even with resource intense work).  I don't prefer OS 8 or 8.1.  Either i can install 7 or will have to buy with OS 10(or atleast easily upgradeable).

8)  Would a convertible tablet be fine?  If then is there a good convertible in my budget? 

Must be ergonomic about keyboard, trackpad(should be textured and easy on fingers) design and be easy on fingers, and finally screen must be easy on eyes. Should be durable and not create issues for replacement of battery or ac adapter or something else on the device within first 3/4 years. The laptop could be superior to the one i'm already having regarding technology, processing and other resources but certainly not inferior to the current one. Purchase is likely to be done in india. Mostly i'd be buying online. Please give best options.

Any and all recommendations are welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 18, 2016)

Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH &amp; Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co

- - - Updated - - -

If you can increase your budget, this one seems good with 1080p display & GT940M
Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH &amp; Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co

If you wait for a week or two, you might get cashback offer in this laptop too


----------



## lifer1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi 

Would any thinkpad model suit my requirements?

Anupam thanks, I  do not have any experience with paytm links----how good are they?.  Does any one have any FK links?


Dashing. Sujay what is your opinion and recommendation?

Any expert or lay opinion is welcome.


----------



## @pple (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi all

Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics
I am looking for above mentioned laptop.
Could someone suggest me where can I find it?
On Paytm & Ebay they have got sellers warranty. Looking for manufacturer warrenty.

Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

Lifer1 This is the FK link to the same laptop.

Asus K555LB-DM500D Core i5 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Free DOS/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.43999  Price in India - Buy Asus K555LB-DM500D Core i5 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Free DOS/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Black Metal Online - Asus : Flipkart.com


----------



## lifer1 (Apr 27, 2016)

@pple

Thanks but that laptop is out of stock as of now.  Is there a similar configuration one in Hp or other major vendors?
However i didn't see details like weight, or how hot/cool it can run etc.

-----

Last time i got many good recommendations.

Should i open a new thread?

I'm waiting for more replies.


Thanks.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 27, 2016)

Asus R558UF-XO044D 90NB09Q1-M00580 Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Free DOS/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.40500  Price in India - Buy Asus R558UF-XO044D 90NB09Q1-M00580 Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Free DOS/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Glossy Dark Brown Online - Asus : Flipkart.com

Get this one. It has anti glare display, so easy on the eyes

- - - Updated - - -



lifer1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Would any thinkpad model suit my requirements?
> 
> ...


Paytm is good. Many people use it because of the cashback. But to transfer the cashback to bank it must be at least 5k


----------



## lifer1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi Anupam_pb

Thanks for your reply.

Went through that link, and there are some bad reviews on touchpad, auto-restart and also work with win 10 only and also say RAM is 4GB and body not so sturdily built.  Also webcam seems to be vga one, i want a better webcam than the current lenovo(720p).  It's a climb down from the earlier HP one which had 2 MP.

The pros are cool running, processor wise superior, has discrete graphics and is light weight.

If i have to buy a laptop that is going to work on win 10 only, i would better buy it pre-installed.  So if a laptop is not having support for win 7, please recommend laptop with win 10 OS.

Considering these things what would you recommend?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 29, 2016)

lifer1 said:


> Hi Anupam_pb
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...



Microsoft is killing support for win7, so manufacturers are releasing drivers for win10 only...  You would have to use win10 (it's easier to use than win8/8.1)

Webcams are one thing which most laptop manufacturers don't care about. You will find much better front cam in a 10k phone.... Even 80k laptops have a shitty 720p cam

8GB RAM stick costs 2.5k... Just buy another RAM stick. That laptop has 1 free slot

Most software problems are solved by installing latest drivers or clean windows install or maybe BIOS update. It's rare to get a manufacturing defect(seems to be the case with 1 reviewer in fk). But manufacturing defects are rectified or replaced in warranty by every manufacturer

If you can increase budget to 50k,then you can buy HP ab029tx & a 8GB RAM


----------



## lifer1 (May 2, 2016)

Hi Anupam

"Microsoft is killing support for win7, so manufacturers are releasing drivers for win10 only...  You would have to use win10 (it's easier to use than win8/8.1)"

     I have no problem using win 10 but problem would be the source of OS.  I'd prefer OS pre-installed because i think there might be problem in procuring it.

"Webcams are one thing which most laptop manufacturers don't care about. You will find much better front cam in a 10k phone.... Even 80k laptops have a shitty 720p cam"

     My experience with phone cams are bad even though they come with more MPs.  Even 4 to 5 MPs a few years ago felt bad before 2MP laptop webcam.  Even stills from such phones were very bad.  After that period, i only found iphone taking good pictures.  But i hear these days a lot of high end smart phone giving great pictures and good resolutions.  But 2MP(or atleast >1.2 MP) laptops are good with respect to 720 for video chats in my experience.

"8GB RAM stick costs 2.5k... Just buy another RAM stick. That laptop has 1 free slot"  

     it's hard work, unless it comes with the laptop it's less likely that i would modify later.  Just that habits die hard.  I rarely make changes after making a purchase.

If i don't increase the budget do i have any good machines under rs.40K? (I might tone down gaming requirements but watching clip/movies need to be pleasant)

what do you think about these models?

HP 15 15-AC072TX N4F44PA Core i3 - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.35990  Price in India - Buy HP 15 15-AC072TX N4F44PA Core i3 - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Turbo SIlver Color With Diamond &amp; Cross Brush Pattern Online - HP : Flipkart.com

HP 15-ac101TU N4G35PA Core i3 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10) Notebook Rs.32690  Price in India - Buy HP 15-ac101TU N4G35PA Core i3 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10) Notebook Turbo SIlver Color With Diamond &amp; Cross Brush Pattern Online - HP : Flipkart.com

HP 15-ac149TX P6L84PA#ACJ Core i3 (5th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Free DOS/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.34990  Price in India - Buy HP 15-ac149TX P6L84PA#ACJ Core i3 (5th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Free DOS/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Turbo SIlver Online - HP : Flipkart.com

HP 15-ac123tx N8M28PA Core i5 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.43400  Price in India - Buy HP 15-ac123tx N8M28PA Core i5 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Turbo SIlver Online - HP : Flipkart.com


----------



## @pple (May 2, 2016)

In case you think of increasing your budget a bit this laptop is available at croma for 50k(+extra 5% discount using SBI credit/debit card)
Asus K555LB-DM109T K Series K555LB-DM109T DM109T Core i5-5200U - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.52490  Price in India - Buy Asus K555LB-DM109T K Series K555LB-DM109T DM109T Core i5-5200U - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Black Metal Online - Asus : Flipkart.com


----------



## lifer1 (May 10, 2016)

Hi

I read on this forum that Asus has got that screen crack problem and after sales support is not that good.  Do we have similar models in other brands?

I think laptop scene is not great these days.  I have not got a variety of recommendations.  That's sad.

  And among the i5+5th gen+Free dos laptops are there any machines that are friendly to windows 7 installation?  On this question i invite comments from end-users also.  If their experience of win 7 install has been smooth with any model, please  mention it.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 10, 2016)

Since you don't trust Asus & don't require a GPU, get this
HP 15-ac101TU N4G35PA Core i3 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10) Notebook Rs.32570  Price in India - Buy HP 15-ac101TU N4G35PA Core i3 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10) Notebook Turbo SIlver Color With Diamond &amp; Cross Brush Pattern Online - HP : Flipkart.com
It should suffice your requirements


----------



## lifer1 (May 13, 2016)

Thanks anupam.

I have that model in my radar.  I'd have bought if not for it's lack of i5 processor.  Does it have anti glare screen and matte touchpad? 

How about this one?

Toshiba Satellite Satellite P50-A X3111 Core i5 - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.40990  Price in India - Buy Toshiba Satellite Satellite P50-A X3111 Core i5 - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Premium Brushed&amp;Metallic SMart SIlver Online - Toshiba : Flipkart.com

The models are such that it's hard to find a good one with i5 and gpu(i might tone down game requirements but presence of a gpu would not hurt) and anti-glare screen around 40k INR.  Do  you know any such model with my requirements?

I think until july win 8.1,7 can be upgraded to 10, so it'd not be a bad thing to get win 8.1 now(if all other specifications are ok) and upgrade to 10 within that time period.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 13, 2016)

You are considering Toshiba over Asus?? That model is old + for most users i5 won't feel much different than i3

This one is superior to Toshiba in all respects
Asus R558UF-XO044T R Series R558EU 90NB09Q1-M00570 Core i5 (6th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.43000  Price in India - Buy Asus R558UF-XO044T R Series R558EU 90NB09Q1-M00570 Core i5 (6th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Glossy Dark Brown Online - Asus : Flipkart.com
GPU is GT930M... It's non win10 model has anti glare display, but info is not provided if this one has anti glare screen too

Or better buy this HP one, although its GPU isn't as good as the one in Asus, but you aren't a gamer, so no worries
HP 15-ac124tx N8M29PA Core i5 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.42990  Price in India - Buy HP 15-ac124tx N8M29PA Core i5 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook White SIlver Online - HP : Flipkart.com


----------



## yatishgaba (May 17, 2016)

I think you go for HP laptops, those are best in all prospective...


----------



## lifer1 (May 27, 2016)

Yatish, i have had HP laptop once.  They honoured International warranty when my laptop fell down.  I found the battery and power adapter weak, changed them a couple of times.  In contrast Dell ones didn't work through their life times, once mother board gone bust and i didn't record the serial number earlier, so they won't honour their warranty.  With lenovo, had to replace touchpad initially a few times before i could settle on one.  Another thing is on the right side, the body broke a little on it's own on the top just above the power hole like the top frame had come off a little.  

However i'm not averse to buy HP at all 

Hi Anupam

Thanks for those recommendations 

Toshiba i have heard from a few real life friends that it's a good work horse.  I don't hate old models 'per se'(i only want reasonably updated technology), if they atleast have survived for years---then there must be something----that's why i also asked about 'thinkpad' series.  But i understand that toshiba does not carry that name compared to HP.

HP 15-ac124tx  Does this model have anti- glare screen?  And does it satisfy my weight and less heat criteria?

thanks a lot.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 28, 2016)

No anti glare in HP... Weight should be fine & it shouldn't heat unless you use it in bed or game on it


----------



## lifer1 (Jun 6, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> No anti glare in HP... Weight should be fine & it shouldn't heat unless you use it in bed or game on it



Hi Anupam

It's unfortunate.  In every model one or the other requirement is missing.  In this model, anti-glare is missing, and if you go to the next model around 51k, weight is a concern as well as RAM but there is anti-glare.  Is n't there a single piece around 42k with anti-glare as well as satisfying other criteria like weight, OS etc?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 6, 2016)

lifer1 said:


> Hi Anupam
> 
> It's unfortunate.  In every model one or the other requirement is missing.  In this model, anti-glare is missing, and if you go to the next model around 51k, weight is a concern as well as RAM but there is anti-glare.  Is n't there a single piece around 42k with anti-glare as well as satisfying other criteria like weight, OS etc?



This one has anti-glare display, but no OS... 
Asus R558UF-XO044D 90NB09Q1-M00580 Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Free DOS/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.43950  Price in India - Buy Asus R558UF-XO044D 90NB09Q1-M00580 Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Free DOS/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Glossy Dark Brown Online - Asus : Flipkart.com

Maybe this one has everything
Asus R558UF-XO044T Notebook (90NB09Q1-M00570) (6th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- Windows 10- 2GB Graphics) (Dark Brown) - Buy Asus R558UF-XO044T Notebook (90NB09Q1-M00570) (6th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- Windows 10- 2GB Graphics) (Dark Brown) Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## lifer1 (Jun 7, 2016)

As a pure academic question is there an ultra book or mini laptop that could satisfy my criteria except ofcourse i know the budget.  Also if there is a possibility of any notebook from apple satisfying my requirements(ofcourse i know budget would be an exception)?

Also if i get some laptop that only has 4GB RAM, which branded or what(specifications) RAM would i have to buy to upgrade it?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 7, 2016)

lifer1 said:


> As a pure academic question is there an ultra book or mini laptop that could satisfy my criteria except ofcourse i know the budget.  Also if there is a possibility of any notebook from apple satisfying my requirements(ofcourse i know budget would be an exception)?
> 
> Also if i get some laptop that only has 4GB RAM, which branded or what(specifications) RAM would i have to buy to upgrade it?



I don't think cheapest Macbook air has anti glare display. Also it would have Mac OS

Ultrabooks will have good battery life, low weight(<2kgs) but a bit low CPU performance. You will get a touchscreen with a 2 in 1
Buy HP Pavilion 13-S102TU x360 13.3-Inch Notebook (Intel Core i3-6100U / 4 GB DDR3L / 1TB Hard Drive / Windows 10 / Intel HD Graphics 520 / FullHD / Multi Touch) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i
This one has 1080p screen & okay performance
6th gen i3 ulv = 4th gen i5 ulv


----------



## lifer1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Anupam_pb

I didn't see the asus links you posted. Will review them.

Does any of the apple laptop have anti-glare irrespective of the price?  Yes i understand the OS will be some OSX but some reviewers said these days these notebooks have provision to install windows like boot-camp or some similar means?  Also i understand apple has got some 13 inch range in low to mid range screen sizes.  do they run cool, some say that aluminium unibody design can cause heat issues?

Thanks for that HP pavilion 13 link to amazon.  some reviewers are bad reviewing it saying screen is fragile and replaceable at a huge cost even during warranty.  

I came across a reference to Asus zenbook, but the first minus i noted was it needs both hands to uncover the lid.  Next was the price.

Ah you didn't answer how to upgrade RAM if 4GB laptop is bought.

Thanks.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 8, 2016)

lifer1 said:


> Hi Anupam_pb
> 
> I didn't see the asus links you posted. Will review them.
> 
> ...



For upgrading RAM, go to the service centre & ask them to open the laptop to put RAM(if you can't do it yourself). Buy RAM online

Every laptop is fragile.. Its not something to be dropped. I have no idea about Macbooks... I just know that cheapest one doesn't have anti glare as my friend bought it a year ago. Mac should run cool

As far as putting Windows in Mac, what I know is that there is a 3-5k costing software & it requires you to have a genuine Windows to work (say additional cost of 10k to run windows)


----------



## @pple (Jun 13, 2016)

I think you should go for 
Asus R558UF-XO044D 90NB09Q1-M00580 Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Free DOS/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.37894  Price in India - Buy Asus R558UF-XO044D 90NB09Q1-M00580 Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Free DOS/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Glossy Dark Brown Online - Asus : Flipkart.com
as anupam_pb suggested above.
I don't think not getting an OS will be an issue as you can easily install windows 7 and then upgrade to 10.


----------



## lifer1 (Jun 14, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> For upgrading RAM, go to the service centre & ask them to open the laptop to put RAM(if you can't do it yourself). Buy RAM online



Which one will be appropriate?  

Corsair Value Selected DDR3 4 GB (4 GB) PC (CMV4GX3M1A1600C11) - Corsair : Flipkart.com

Corsair Value DDR3 8 GB PC (8GB Value 1600 C11 (CMV8GX3M1A1600C11)) - Corsair : Flipkart.com


I had a great desire this time to get a mac variant from apple after discussing it with you.  But i was not able to settle on a model.  All their models below 1 lakh are just 13 inches screen, that's a shame, not a single model above 14.5 inches.  In my search i found out that close to 1.5 lakh inr they had 15 inch laptop but with no ethernet port and dvd drive.  They have to be bought extra.  They had this Retina display--but i also found even though retina display is getting rave reviews it's not matte but glossy.  Seems like apple has stopped matte displays.  so it'd be hard to get anti-glare from them.  But there is a desire to experience the macbook once.  I will have to wait and see if i can buy one.

Most of the models that i had in my radar have gone out of stock.  If i need to buy one in an emergency, would this model be good?
HP Pavilion 15-ab028TX M2W71PA Core i3 - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.41600  Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-ab028TX M2W71PA Core i3 - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Blizzard White Online - HP : Flipkart.com

It has anti-glare display, but just i3 processor(i5 would have been great) and 4gb ram(i might want to upgrade it to 8gb or so---in that case would order RAM along with the laptop), OS is just 8.1, but if i can get it before august, i think i could upgrade it to 10, weight is 2.3 kg---i'm not sure about the touchpad----would it be matte and seems no backlit keypad?

Thank you.


----------



## @pple (Jun 21, 2016)

Check this laptop
Asus A555LF-XX362T Core i3 (5th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook 90NB04U2-M14630 Rs.35980  Price in India - Buy Asus A555LF-XX362T Core i3 (5th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook 90NB04U2-M14630 Black Online - Asus : Flipkart.com
Same config with nvidia graphic card.
If required you can upgrade ram upto 8 gig(3k for 4 gig ram).
Under 40k budget you will get i3 procc only.
Increase your budget upto 43-44 you can easily get i5 proc.


----------



## williamsbarbara (Jun 30, 2016)

I want to buy a laptop less than Rs.25,000/-.
Please suggest me a good one.
Am buying a laptop to develop a online shopping website which is my java,.net project.
thanks


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 30, 2016)

williamsbarbara said:


> I want to buy a laptop less than Rs.25,000/-.
> Please suggest me a good one.
> Am buying a laptop to develop a online shopping website which is my java,.net project.
> thanks



Asus A555LA-XX2384D Core i3 (5th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Free DOS) Notebook 90NB0651-M37020 Rs.25990  Price in India - Buy Asus A555LA-XX2384D Core i3 (5th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Free DOS) Notebook 90NB0651-M37020 Glossy Dark Brown Online - Asus : Flipkart.com

I'll recommend buying the additional 2 years warranty for 600


----------

